# Best Paki Med Schools For US student



## SsalmanF (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a simple question, one that i think many are contemplating. 

Which pakistan med schools are the best for American students?
Don't need a whole bunch, but about top 5 i would say. 

I have been considering DIMC but hear things about it being new and not having statistics that are impressive. Where would DIMC fall into the picture?

oh yah these should be schools that you can apply to right after graduating highschool as i am currently a senior(12th)

ThankYou
Salaam


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

You can apply to any Pakistani Med School directly after high school, assuming that you meet the prerequisites in terms of science courses, etc. A bachelor's degree is not required.

As to which schools are the best for Americans, it really depends on which factors you consider to be more important as different schools have different advantages. Take government schools for example, they're generally cheaper than the private schools but they often have poorer(sometimes just older) facilities and larger classes. Government schools are probably harder in terms of adjusting but they also get more patients than private hospitals.

Private schools are usually a bit nicer, relatively cleaner and often have more foreign students than government colleges which makes things easier. If you're really concerned about adjusting then a private school might be a good option, but keep in mind that regardless of which school you apply to they're all still in Pakistan so no matter where you end up it'll still be a huge adjustment.

Then there's plenty of factors like location that play a pretty important role. Lahore and Karachi have a better night life and there's more to do on the weekends as compared to colleges in smaller cities. Islamabad doesn't have that much to do on the weekends but it's one of the cleaner cities.

I'd say that overall AKU, KE and Shifa would all make the list. I'm a shifa student though so keep in mind that i'm biased.


----------



## SsalmanF (Apr 15, 2009)

i think the comfort factor is the least of my worries, i dont think thatll b a problem I was talkin more on the academic side of things like USMLE pass rate and stuff.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> You can apply to any Pakistani Med School directly after high school, assuming that you meet the prerequisites in terms of science courses, etc. A bachelor's degree is not required.
> 
> As to which schools are the best for Americans, it really depends on which factors you consider to be more important as different schools have different advantages. Take government schools for example, they're generally cheaper than the private schools but they often have poorer(sometimes just older) facilities and larger classes. Government schools are probably harder in terms of adjusting but they also get more patients than private hospitals.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. I'd add Allama Iqbal (government medical college in Lahore) to that list.

It's hard to judge a school based on USMLE scores alone because medical colleges in Pakistan aren't solely focused on preparing kids for it. Your own preparation/dedication when you decide to prepare for the USMLE plays a huge part in what you score will be -- whether you graduate from a private or a government college.

Based on my experience at a government college, I would say that the competition among the local kids really helps you build a competitive work ethic and study endurance that will definitely come in handy when you decide to study for the USMLE. That, of course, comes at the cost of decreased professionalism, cleanliness, etc. as mentioned above.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't expect to be 'taught' if you're applying to shifa (at least not in the basic sciences years). By that I mean we rarely have more than 2-3 lectures a week-- 'self-directed learning (my foot)' is the order of the day here.


----------



## SsalmanF (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm where can i expect to be taught if not shifa? KE is interesting, but i cannot find any information for foreign students on their site. How do you feel about DIMC (DOW international).

JazakAllah


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

I meant being 'taught' in the formal/traditional sense where you've got 1 proffessor vs. 100 students in the lecture hall.

We have these things called SGDs (ie small group discussions) where you're given a topic (+learning objectives) to read up on the day before and you basically just discuss (ie flaunt your knowledge about) what you learned, not to mention they grade you on your level of participation in the discussion. In each group there are about 10-12 students and 1 'facilitator'. If there's anything you don't understand, the other kids in the group and/or the facilitator clear it up for you. 

The system takes a little getting used to but eventually it gets so you can't stand formal lectures when you do have them (with rare exceptions) and you wish that all you had were SGDs. Another plus point of SGDs is that they are rather difficult to fall asleep in--somthing that can't really be said of the formal lecture.

Again, to my knowledge the above only applies to the basic sciences years (ie 1st and 2nd year) where student-patient interaction is very low and your only subjects are anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, histlogy and embryology. Anatomy seems to be an exception rule, however, as you will recieve more formal instruction in this subject than in any other. 
Perhaps MedGrunt or MastaRiz would care to mention what its like once you get to the clinical years.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

studentofmed said:


> Again, to my knowledge the above only applies to the basic sciences years (ie 1st and 2nd year) where student-patient interaction is very low and your only subjects are anatomy, physiology, biochemistry, histology and embryology. Anatomy seems to be an exception rule, however, as you will receive more formal instruction in this subject than in any other.


It's actually fairly similar in clinicals as well. Whenever possible they try to avoid lecture style teaching. However, there are occasionally half hour 'wrap up sessions' following the individual group sessions, which is in a normal lecture style format during which a teacher discusses the main points of the topic, clears up any confusing points, shows related images, etc.


----------



## SsalmanF (Apr 15, 2009)

and we are talking exclusively about shifa? or is that wat i can expect mostly from pakistan med schools in general?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Shifa was the first to implement the system (or it may have been the second after aga khan, im not sure) in Pakistan and now a few other schools are begining to follow suit, NUST, for instance. Out of the goverment colleges RMC is currently trying to model their system on ours, or so they tell us, but the rest of them (ie the gov schools) go by the traditional lecture-style format. I should also mention that our ciriculum is integrated (we have modules) unlike the gov schools.
Read more about it here: Faculty and Students Survey: ?Methods of Imparting Knowledge suitable for undergraduate Medical students.?
and here http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/upload/documents/p09.pdf
and here Welcome to Rawal Medical Journal


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

SsalmanF said:


> and we are talking exclusively about shifa? or is that wat i can expect mostly from pakistan med schools in general?


I wouldn't expect that system from _most_ medical college in Pakistan, especially *not* from the government colleges. From what I've experienced and heard from others who attend government colleges, it's essentially self-study. There are lectures and a few discussions throughout the year but they're very poorly organized to maintain interest so most students don't really gain anything from them. Again, I'm referring to government colleges.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

hey aren't you in a gov college yourself?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

studentofmed said:


> hey aren't you in a gov college yourself?


Yes


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

SsalmanF said:


> i think the comfort factor is the least of my worries, i dont think thatll b a problem I was talkin more on the academic side of things like USMLE pass rate and stuff.


If you are concerned about USMLE pass rates then you've got it wrong. PM me and I'll explain more.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

it doesnt matter which college u go to or what sytem u r being taught under, at the end of the day u are on your own .we at shifa prepare for our small group sessions or sometimes just dont care about them and the get our proxies marked in the large group discussions or large group interactive sessions or even the practicals and it doesnt matter at all if u follow the system or not u just have to score well in module exam and the prof and make sure your attendance is above 75%





what should matter to u is that which college has an atmospehere that will help make u an independant learner


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

SsalmanF said:


> I have a simple question, one that i think many are contemplating.
> 
> Which pakistan med schools are the best for American students?
> Don't need a whole bunch, but about top 5 i would say.
> ...


You can become a great doctor by going to any gov or private school in Pakistan, people have done it past and they will do it again every year. 

Now after my first statement, I do like to tell you that I have my own very favorites. I think Agha Khan University is an excellent education institution and it will give you a very good opportunity, but it does comes with it's heavy price tag. It is one of the best schools in Pakistan, but remember you will also determine your weight as a good medical student, in other words can you bring it!

Thanks very much and I wish you good luck on your journey towards your dreams. 
Plasma.


----------



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

*University Medical 
& Dental College *Faisalabad is best medical *School For US student*​


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it isn't. Stop posting the same thing over and over again.


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> No, it isn't. Stop posting the same thing over and over again.


DEAD....lolzzzzzzzzz #laugh



studentofmed said:


> Shifa was the first to implement the system (or it may have been the second after aga khan, im not sure) in Pakistan and now a few other schools are begining to follow suit, NUST, for instance. Out of the goverment colleges RMC is currently trying to model their system on ours, or so they tell us, but the rest of them (ie the gov schools) go by the traditional lecture-style format. I should also mention that our ciriculum is integrated (we have modules) unlike the gov schools.
> Read more about it here: Faculty and Students Survey: ?Methods of Imparting Knowledge suitable for undergraduate Medical students.?
> and here http://www.shifacollege.edu/med/upload/documents/p09.pdf
> and here Welcome to Rawal Medical Journal


Quaid e Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur follows the same teaching pattern, the one you mentioned for Shifa. This I heard from a friend who is currently a student there.


----------

